# 11 pups, more on the way



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Pups is the right term, yes? Rec'd two rats at the end of december, they were pregnant females. We did not know they were pregnant. The smallest one, Calamilo, had her bThe abies two days ago and she is a fantastic rat mum. So far all 11 are alive and well, she seems to be feeding them all, no scratches on them. I haven't picked each one up and looked them over though...they seem so fragile. I do check on them frequently, sometimes one gets buried behind some tissue. 

8 of them look like mom, forming a dark hood and stripe. 3 of them are pale, with possible pale eyes. I have no idea on girls or boys at this point. Pics to follow soon! 


The older girl, Bolt, is due anytime. Her nest is well formed, and babies are visibly wriggling around in her.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

they were about a day old here, plus young mom Calamilo


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

7 pups for Bolt so far, she began about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

11 total so far. So that is 22 babies in three days for us. Feeling a *little* overwhelmed.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Updating: Bolt had 15, 12 survived. They seem to all be doing well, although I rarely get a chance to look in on Bolt's. Calamilo's are 4 days old, and doing well. They are getting big, and she is such a small, young mama. I will try and post more pictures later. They are really cute!


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! You are going to have your hands full! They are so cute.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You can handle them at this age, just tempt mu mm off the nest and pop her in a carrier or cage with some good food, then gentley scoop uo each one, you can hold them between finger and thumb to have a look over but normally they are happier on your hand. Just check they all have good milk bands and then you can sex them. They will loose heat fast so only have them out for a few mins max and keep them in a group mainly, a childs fleece hat makes a good holding place for baby rats. Handling them young does help them, though to be honest they getnkore out of it once they start getting fur as they become more aware


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I can handle Calamilo's...they are about a week old. I will have to wait until I have help to get Bolt (other, aggressive mama) away from her babies. Maybe in a day or so...hers are just about 5 days, so there is time yet. I am *terrified* that I am going to sex them wrong. So so terrified. I have tried looking and seriously they all look like boys to me. I will try the fleece hat idea. They are so squirmy, and it is really difficult to tell which ones I have already tried to check. So, get them in a hat, in a warm room, look them over, try to find ones that look different, one with a larger gap and one smaller. 

8 of Calamilo's look like the baby on the left, three look like the baby on the right.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

At three weeks, the balls drop. They don't need separated until before week five so plenty of time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Calamilo is really a great rat. She is so young, a little timid, but very sweet. I can pass her her babies that accidentally get dragged out of her nesting area when she leaves. She doesn't nip, just sweet. <3


Bolt....dear, scared Bolt. I honestly do not even know what her babies look like! I have taken super fast peeks in there, and hear eeps, and see little squirmies. She seems to be a good attentive mama. 

I have been bonding with Bolt by passing her square after square of toilet paper. Her favorite things in the world are yogurt, and nesting material.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Phew! I keep reading about how they can *suck them in* and it is giving me some anxiety! Glad to know that it will hopefully be obvious!


----------

